# Microsoft Surface install



## cnash (Aug 1, 2016)

I am considering installing a Microsoft surface pro 3 or 4 in my 2014 GMC Sierra and was wondering what all I would need to completely get rid of the factory head unit. I would like to keep all my steering wheel controls, sat radio, etc. And possibly even add some diagnostic tools. 

I have never done a car PC install but I have done a lot of other modifications in the past so some direction would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Your going to need the Microsoft hub and a usb to spdif converter to get audio. For steering wheel controls I would use the Stream Blu with the correct Pac steering wheel interface. The Hub will allow you to connect a Sat tuner and other devices


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

You're also gonna need a DSP.

Helix dsp pro is a great start, but price wise the new JL Audio dsp seems promising as well.


----------



## cnash (Aug 1, 2016)

Hammer1 said:


> Your going to need the Microsoft hub and a usb to spdif converter to get audio. For steering wheel controls I would use the Stream Blu with the correct Pac steering wheel interface. The Hub will allow you to connect a Sat tuner and other devices


Any links to the "Microsoft Hub"? I can't seem to find anything on it. 

Thank you.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Any usb dock will work with SPDIF out as well as usb or you can use the surface dock .


----------



## UltranutZ (Mar 4, 2013)

ugh.. 6 mos old. I'll start my own thread.. sorry


----------

